# Solved: Event 10016, Distributed COM



## smallworld213

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: AMD E-300 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 20 Model 2 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2666 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, 384 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 281129 MB, Free - 238233 MB; D: Total - 19850 MB, Free - 2098 MB; E: Total - 4055 MB, Free - 935 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 3577
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

The machine-default permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID 
{C2F03A33-21F5-47FA-B4BB-156362A2F239}
and APPID 
{316CDED5-E4AE-4B15-9113-7055D84DCC97}
to the user NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE SID (S-1-5-19) from address LocalHost (Using LRPC) running in the application container Unavailable SID (Unavailable). This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.


----------



## John Burns

If you find a solution for this, please post it. Thanks.


----------



## smallworld213

To resolve this problem, use one of the following methods, depending on the cause of the problem.
Grant the user permissions to start the COM component
Grant the user permissions to start the COM component. To do this, follow these steps: 1.Click Start, click Run, type regedit in the Open box, and then click OK.
2.Locate and then click the following registry subkey:

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\CLSID value
Note In this subkey, "CLSID value" is a placeholder for the CLSID information that appears in the message.
3.In the right pane, double-click AppID.

The Edit String dialog box appears. Leave this dialog box open and continue to the next step.
4.Click Start, click Run, type dcomcnfg in the Open box, and then click OK. 

If a Windows Security Alert message prompts you to keep blocking the Microsoft Management Console program, click to unblock the program.
5.In Component Services, double-click Component Services, double-click Computers, double-click My Computer, and then click DCOM Config.
6.In the details pane, locate the program by using the friendly name.

If the AppGUID identifier is listed instead of the friendly name, locate the program by using this identifier.
7.Right-click the program, and then click Properties.
8.Click the Security tab.
9. In the Launch and Activation Permissions area, click Customize, and then click Edit.
10.Click Add, type the user's account name, and then click OK. 
11.While the user is selected, click to select the Allow check boxes for the following items: &#9702;Local Launch
&#9702;Remote Launch
&#9702;Local Activation
&#9702;Remote Activation

12. Click OK two times.
13.Quit Registry Editor


----------

